# CSS Rendering in Firefox and Internet Explorer



## bussinessmenss (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys, is it true that the output for the above will be different in both browsers?

Im trying to position a table right all the way to the top using CSS. Somehow, my desired output works in Firefox but not in Internet Explorer. The table doesnt stick all the way to the top edge in IE.

What do u tink i should do?

CSS Code:
table {
position: fixed;
top: -1px;
border-collapse:collapse;
}


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

i think certain functions are propietary to ie. and some are propietary to netscape/firefox.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 14, 2007)

It can be difficult to make everything look right in all browsers.  You have to fiddle with it until you can find a middle ground that you find exceptable on both browsers.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

or you can make a detection script that'll detect the users browser and execute different scripts, (one css script for firefox, one for ie, etc.)


----------



## bdamico (Oct 14, 2007)

You should first define in a totally separate CSS line BODY{ MARGIN-TOP: 0px;}

Then give your table a name, eg #MAINTABLE 
{position: fixed;
top: -1px;  (change to 0px )
border-collapse:collapse;

In your HTML you then simply state

{table id="MAINTABLE" }
{tr}{td}

{/td}{/tr}
{/table}

I should add if you are trying to customize blogging software such as WordPress its next to impossible to get identical layouts across all browsers.


----------



## mdashoot (Oct 24, 2007)

There are IE hacks that you can use to make it look the same in both browsers, im not sure exactly what but you could probably google "css IE hacks for firefox" or something like that and figure it out. IE doesnt recognize code the same as FF, you should build your code using FF and then go back and use the IE code hacks to make it look correct in both. All I know is ''!important" is used a lot, also when you define positions like, width: 10px; height: 10px;
then put after that _width: 5px;. IE will recognize the first one and FF will use the _width one, I THINK!


----------

